

Flying a U-2 Dragon Lady to the edge of space - jonnymiller
https://maptia.com/chrismichel/stories/the-edge-of-space

======
jonnymiller
"As I slipped open the sunshade of my spacesuit, I could see that the sky
above was black. The curved white and blue Earth fell away below the horizon.
Sailing like Icarus past 70,000 feet, I was now the 11th highest human on
Earth. Soaring in a U-2 at the edge of space, this moment was one of the
highlights of my life." – amazing... no amount of money could buy an
experience like this.

------
galooph
I'd love to go up in a U2. Managed to get within touching distance of one at
an airshow in Winnipeg back in 1998, I think it was. Beautiful aircraft!

